

George Soros: How to save the EU from the euro crisis - akkartik
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/apr/09/george-soros-save-eu-from-euro-crisis-speech

======
mmariani
_Let me sum up my argument. I contend that Europe would be better off if
Germany decided between eurobonds and exit than if it continued on its current
course of doing the minimum to hold the euro together. That holds true whether
Germany agreed to eurobonds or decided to leave the euro; and it holds true
not only for Europe but also for Germany, except in the very near term._

Would it work in the long term? I don't know. However, in the short term
things certainly would get a lot better.

~~~
akkartik
Part of his argument is that the people in power have a duty to push through
long-term reforms when times are good. Because if you don't you leave the
system in an unstable equilibrium which slides back into scarcity -- and _now_
it's hard to do the right thing.

He points out, for example, that the EU came into being by taking small steps
in a direction that would lead to further small steps, gradually bringing
about huge changes. It seems clear that Soros wants us to go back on that path
towards full European unification.

------
AlexOrtiz201
ADOPT BITCOINS!! =)

